# Good Combo for Disease Management in eastern PA



## MikeinMontgoPA (May 9, 2021)

Hi guys,

I'm in the burbs of Philly with some chambourcin and red/white/blue table grape vines.

Wondering if I'm covering disease management with a solution of Immunox + CAPTAN sprayed on every 10 to 14 days (depending on rain)?

Last year I took a beating with anthracnose and black rot and looking not to repeat that.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## srcorndog (May 9, 2021)

Mancozeb needs to be added to your spray alternate with captan


----------



## Cynewulf (May 9, 2021)

I think it will depend on your disease pressure, your cultivar’s susceptibility, and how many times you have to spray. There are a number of fungicide charts but I think this one is pretty good summary: https://plantpathology.ca.uky.edu/files/ppfs-fr-s-18.pdf. Immunox is myclobutanil which is highly effective against black rot, powdery mildew, and anthracnose, while Captan gives you coverage against downy mildew. However, you also want to pay attention to the pre harvest interval (PHI) and the maximum number of applications per season. Immunox has, I think, a PHI of 14 days but 5 applications per season. I’m in Northern Virginia with heavy disease pressure and a mix of vinifera and hybrids so spray with mancozeb and sulfur weekly early in the season for black rot, downy mildew, powdery mildew, and anthracnose. But mancozeb has a PHI of 66 days and a maximum 6 applications per season so I switch to Immunox and Captan after 6 weeks or so. I also like this poster that VT put together: https://www.pubs.ext.vt.edu/content/dam/pubs_ext_vt_edu/ENTO/ento-339/ENTO-339.pdf.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 9, 2021)

Welcome to WMT!


----------



## MikeinMontgoPA (May 10, 2021)

Cynewulf said:


> I think it will depend on your disease pressure, your cultivar’s susceptibility, and how many times you have to spray. There are a number of fungicide charts but I think this one is pretty good summary: https://plantpathology.ca.uky.edu/files/ppfs-fr-s-18.pdf. Immunox is myclobutanil which is highly effective against black rot, powdery mildew, and anthracnose, while Captan gives you coverage against downy mildew. However, you also want to pay attention to the pre harvest interval (PHI) and the maximum number of applications per season. Immunox has, I think, a PHI of 14 days but 5 applications per season. I’m in Northern Virginia with heavy disease pressure and a mix of vinifera and hybrids so spray with mancozeb and sulfur weekly early in the season for black rot, downy mildew, powdery mildew, and anthracnose. But mancozeb has a PHI of 66 days and a maximum 6 applications per season so I switch to Immunox and Captan after 6 weeks or so. I also like this poster that VT put together: https://www.pubs.ext.vt.edu/content/dam/pubs_ext_vt_edu/ENTO/ento-339/ENTO-339.pdf.


Great poster - thanks. Geez, there is a lot to do but better to know about it and follow this!


----------



## srcorndog (May 10, 2021)

Chambourcin grape is sulfur sensitive be careful.


----------



## David Violante (May 11, 2021)

Cynewulf said:


> I think it will depend on your disease pressure, your cultivar’s susceptibility, and how many times you have to spray. There are a number of fungicide charts but I think this one is pretty good summary: https://plantpathology.ca.uky.edu/files/ppfs-fr-s-18.pdf. Immunox is myclobutanil which is highly effective against black rot, powdery mildew, and anthracnose, while Captan gives you coverage against downy mildew. However, you also want to pay attention to the pre harvest interval (PHI) and the maximum number of applications per season. Immunox has, I think, a PHI of 14 days but 5 applications per season. I’m in Northern Virginia with heavy disease pressure and a mix of vinifera and hybrids so spray with mancozeb and sulfur weekly early in the season for black rot, downy mildew, powdery mildew, and anthracnose. But mancozeb has a PHI of 66 days and a maximum 6 applications per season so I switch to Immunox and Captan after 6 weeks or so. I also like this poster that VT put together: https://www.pubs.ext.vt.edu/content/dam/pubs_ext_vt_edu/ENTO/ento-339/ENTO-339.pdf.



Those are really good charts and posters. I’ve been using mancozeb and stylet oil following some local vineyard owners here in the Hudson Valley of NY. According to the chart though, those don’t do much for botrytis...


----------



## Phil (Jun 24, 2021)

Does Captan good for powdery mildews I use mancozeb until now but it doesn’t cover powdery mildew


----------



## srcorndog (Jun 24, 2021)

Phil said:


> Does Captan good for powdery mildews I use mancozeb until now but it doesn’t cover powdery mildew


I rotate between the two safe because they want build a resistance like so mane other chemicals


----------



## Phil (Jun 24, 2021)

How many vines you have and how old
Have you had any issues
Thank you


----------



## srcorndog (Jun 24, 2021)

Phil said:


> How many vines you have and how old
> Have you had any issues
> Thank you


I have a little over an acre been in the ground since 2012 plowed and fertilized an additional 1 1/2 acre after soil sample plan to plant next march
PD in chambourcin and some die back same vine best vines Traminette and Vidal Blanc


----------



## Phil (Jun 25, 2021)

I assume West Georgia is very humid 
I live in the foothills of Nc mountain and still some days are hot with high humidity 
I have Rhône variety and they are first year vines and I hope it will work 
Thank you for your info’s


----------



## Phil (Jul 8, 2021)

Can someone know about wish chemical can be mixte together
For example can you mixt Mancozeb with Immunox ?
Thank you


----------

